# Delta Press



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Mallards Establish Nests
In High-Rise 'Condos'

DELTA MARSH, MANITOBA-Most of the hen mallards arriving on the prairie breeding grounds this spring will set up housekeeping in grass or brush, where 90 percent of their nests will be destroyed by marauding predators.

A few of the lucky ones will take up residence in predator-proof, high-rise condominiums known as Hen Houses.
Hen Houses are three-foot-long wire cylinders stuffed with straw and grass, and mounted on posts in small wetlands. Opportunistic mallards use the tunnels as secure nesting sites.

Research has shown that hen mallards nesting in artificial structures are much more successful than hens nesting in upland cover, and that's good news for ducks and duck hunters.

"The number of mallards hunters see each fall is directly related to what happens on the breeding grounds each spring," says Jim Fisher, who heads up Delta Waterfowl's Duck Production Program. "Unfortunately, what happens up here isn't always pretty."

Scientists say fox kill up to 900,000 ducks-mostly hens-each spring on the prairie breeding grounds, and egg-eating predators like skunks and raccoons destroy 9 out of 10 nests.

"Mallards and other puddle ducks nest in upland cover, often far from the nearest wetland," explains Fisher. "The hens and their nests are extremely vulnerable to predators during the incubation period, and even if the hen is successful, she must then lead her brood to the nearest wetland."

Delta's research has shown that Hen Houses enjoy up to 80 percent occupancy rates and nest success as high as 80 percent. And when the ducklings hatch, they just jump off the balcony and into the wetland.

"Hen Houses are likely one of our most cost-efficient management tools for increasing nest success," Fisher says. "That's important, because research has shown that nest success accounts for 43 percent of the annual variation in mallard numbers."

Fisher says he has erected 2,200 Hen Houses in Manitoba and another 400 in North Dakota. Four more super sites (100 Hen Houses) are scheduled for Manitoba, Alberta and North Dakota. Mallards are the only upland-nesting ducks that use Hen Houses consistently, although Fisher says he's aware of scaup, canvasback, blue-winged teal and even the odd wood duck using them. "Mallards are very opportunistic," says Fisher. "They'll utilize a man-made structure, presumably to increase their odds of success."

Hen Houses are the mallard equivalent of the popular wood duck boxes thathave been around since the 1930s. Nest structures similar to Hen Houses were first used in Europe, and later in the eastern United States.
Delta Waterfowl began experimenting with Hen Houses on the prairie breeding grounds in the 1990s. When studies conducted by Delta's Student Research Program showed how successful they were at thwarting predators, Delta became actively involved in erecting Hen Houses across the "duck factory". Delta chapters have gotten involved by building and installing Hen Houses in their areas.

"One member-Tom Dufour of Baton Rouge, Louisiana-got so excited about Hen Houses that each year he and other members of that chapter build 100 Hen Houses," says Fisher, "and each summer Tom and his wife drive them all the way from Louisiana to North Dakota."

Delta currently teams with the North Dakota Game and Fish Department, the Alberta Conservation Association, the Manitoba Habitat Heritage Corporation, and the US Fish and Wildlife Service to erect and maintain Hen Houses on the prairie breeding grounds.

For more information, including complete instructions on how to construct and install Hen Houses, visit www.deltawaterfowl.org.

Editors Note: High-resolution images of ducks and ducklings in Hen Houses are available on our web site by clicking the "media" tab. For additional quotes on Hen Houses, contact Jim Fisher at 877-667-5656 or John Devney at 888-987-3695.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

one of my goals this summer is to see how good my woodworking skills are and try to make a few of those


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

If you have any questions, give me a call or PM me.

It doesn't take much time after you put one together...


----------



## SHOOTINGGREENHEADS (Sep 16, 2003)

This is probably one of the easiest ways for any of us to give back to the resource that we have such an undying passion for. Last Saturday I made two hen houses and put them out on the pond behind my house. Total $ less than $20 and less than four hours time. I can't wait to see if one or both of them take this spring. I defineately will be assembling more hen house's in the future and putting them out where ever I can.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Drew, Make sur you hook up with the guys in Grand Forks that are starting the delta waterfowl group. Maybe you already have but if you haven't, look into it. It is a great organization!!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Im the Secretary :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Great....Ask Field Hunter how much work secretary is!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

You just don't want to know at this point. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Drew is going to go down as the greatest secretary in the history of Delta. They'll have a friggin' potrait of him in the office in Bismarck!

Seriously man, awesome work on the spread sheets and getting the site rolling.

As far as the hen houses go.....there's potholes along Hwy 2 that have a dozen on them now! Hopefully each one will get some use this spring. I'll be keeping my eye on them.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Don't scare away people from the chapter secretary position. I'm trying to recruit someone for the Puddle Jumpers in Bismarck! I know the Puddle Jumpers are out there....

Could I clone Drew?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We'll trade you Field Hunter for two bottles of Boones Farm and a secretary to be named later!!!!! :laugh: :rollin:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Hey Dan - Monte Merlot is worth more than a couple of bottles of Boone's Farm! :roll:


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

djleye,

I take him... ! Keep the Boones Farm and I will offer you 2 future draft picks to be picked up at our Delta Banquet in August.

He sounds like exactly what we need. Is he much maintenance?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Couple of boxes of cheap wine is all you need to keep him happy. :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

you guys are sooooooooooooooo funny! At least I don't have to wear a cap all the time.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yeah but you have one heck of a combover!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Man am I glad I got a full head of hair!!!! :rollin:


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

How did we go from nesting structures to comb overs? Sorry Deltaboy, this was a good post.

But, I am still looking for a volunteer for the Delta chapter secretary in Bismarck...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

In all seriousness, Monte has done a great job of taking over in mid stream and getting us organized. We all do a few things well but organization is not one of my strong points so it is a good thing that I am not the Sec.!! And the nesting structures sound like another good project we should get involved with. I can see us getting some in Western MN as well as into the Eastern north Dakota area. We will have to team up with the boy scouts groups as well as the river keepers right here in Fargo Mhd.


----------

